# 11 Foot Tall Cannabis Plant



## imburne (May 11, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quUBNo1HwQY

I really wish I could grow THIS big! Who else is growing this huge??


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

I am guessing this is an old grow or they must be someplace in the world where the Natural Light schedule is in Late summer or fall. Otherwise they would not be flowering outdoors this time of year. I don't think they make an Auto that grows quite this big. Would be nice though.


----------



## DrFever (May 11, 2014)

well if  it is a 11 foot tall plant ???   i would be amazed i seen them 6 - 7  feet  tall  check out this vid of a 10 pound  out door plant stalk  then look back at the stock from this 11 foot tall 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdb7OgQZpeE


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 11, 2014)

find oldhippies thread and he had a plant that they pulled a bus in front of and you could still see the plant over the top...   It was also taller then the peak of the garage it was next to...    ill pass on the youtube vids

Here ya go:   http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57713


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 11, 2014)

LOL--I'm not much into You Tube videos--way too much is faked.  However if you have your own 11' plant, I would love to see it!


----------



## Sherrwood (May 12, 2014)

Imagine harvesting that plant!
You would have to hang the giant stalks to dry from a tree limb or something high and sturdy enough, would love to see that haha.


----------



## buddogmutt (May 12, 2014)

Me....every year, you see this one reached over the roof of my home, had 17 more last year at least that big...some bigger, gotta get a early jump..mine are already 3ft+ 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (May 12, 2014)

..........wide, deep holes , genetics and timing....very easy to achieve 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## imburne (May 12, 2014)

WOw!!! Amazing biddog!


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 12, 2014)

Here's 1 of my Dad's strains he gifted me before passing away. Her name is Hubba Bubba Bomb. 70's strain. I had her going forever indoors & she had got so big I had to just go ahead and finish her off outdoors  

View attachment HBB (2).jpg


View attachment HBB.jpg


View attachment HBB2.jpg


----------



## giggy (May 12, 2014)

i'm 53 years old and have grown off and on since a teen. i have had 4 or 5 that got over 10' and a bunch that got right at 10'. i had a mexican sativa that was at least 12', i had to have a 10' ladder to reach the top. i haven't seen a good tall plant like that in years thought.


----------



## moaky (May 17, 2014)

<<<I've had them bigger than that. First big grow I had. We got two of them 17' tall and four 13' tall and the rest were at 11'.  If you have the space why not.  Can't really do that in a neighborhood.  I like to tie them down to grow shrubs.


----------



## skullcandy (May 17, 2014)

that plant was hugh i want one but how to hide that in the back yard


----------



## buddogmutt (May 18, 2014)

skullcandy said:


> that plant was hugh i want one but how to hide that in the back yard



Prop 215 legal grow...no need to hide


----------



## orangesunshine (May 18, 2014)

:clap::yay::woohoo::cool2::lama:


----------



## moaky (May 21, 2014)

buddogmutt said:


> Prop 215 legal grow...no need to hide



cops aren't the ones we worry about


----------



## buddogmutt (May 22, 2014)

imburne said:


> WOw!!! Amazing biddog!



Thanks, don't know how I missed this compliment....my bad!


----------



## buddogmutt (May 22, 2014)

moaky said:


> cops aren't the ones we worry about



Then what is...rippers?....lol...pit bulls and a no question asking trigger finger...takes care of any other possible worries...I don't live or grow in a "hood"...


----------



## buddogmutt (May 22, 2014)

I live on a ct. Only folks on my block live here...I literally have no worries, been growing in my garage and yard for years..Problem free...


----------



## buddogmutt (May 22, 2014)

And for those who wanna comment asking would I really go to that extreme over some plants...YES, I'd snatch the life out of anyone threatening my livelihood and safety...in a heartbeat!


----------



## MR1 (May 22, 2014)

Can you say , jail.


----------



## skullcandy (May 22, 2014)

buddogmutt said:


> Prop 215 legal grow...no need to hide



not sure what prop 215 is but I still worry from the cops and the public not that there evil but kids/public see stuff like that and might think they won't notice a few buds missing or I bet i can carrybthe whole tree. the cops be like look all the kids can see that plant lets make em cut it down that or I am just perinoid


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 23, 2014)

I recall seeing a set up like this on Rolli.  I had said it was a really nice set up. very good work 


buddogmutt said:


> ..........wide, deep holes , genetics and timing....very easy to achieve


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 23, 2014)

Top dawg in my book  really great guy. And I truly consider you 1 of my friends  Hope your doing well bro. Holler at me sometime. Your bud, Dank. 





giggy said:


> i'm 53 years old and have grown off and on since a teen. i have had 4 or 5 that got over 10' and a bunch that got right at 10'. i had a mexican sativa that was at least 12', i had to have a 10' ladder to reach the top. i haven't seen a good tall plant like that in years thought.


----------



## buddogmutt (May 23, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Can you say , jail.




Lol...don't hate me cause u ain't me...get get better at what u do and maybe you can get that negative monkey off your back...


----------



## MR1 (May 23, 2014)

No hate here man, just saying if you were to do what you said you would do you would end up in jail or worse.


----------



## buddogmutt (May 23, 2014)

skullcandy said:


> not sure what prop 215 is but I still worry from the cops and the public not that there evil but kids/public see stuff like that and might think they won't notice a few buds missing or I bet i can carrybthe whole tree. the cops be like look all the kids can see that plant lets make em cut it down that or I am just perinoid



Prop 215 is California's legal medical marijuana law, it legally allows a patient to grow whatever his/her county allows..it's different from county to county...as long as one stays within their limit no laws are broken..and as stated, who goes into a yard, at night with two 120+Lbs pit bulls, good luck to anyone that goes in my yard..there's a plethora of marijuana out here, 8ths=$25.....Oz's=$159.....units $1000-1800.... You here about rippers in the staes where bud is still valuable and the risk equals the reward...that's simply not the case here...but if it makes you feel better to assume the worst...well that's on you...this is an annual grow, never have I had an issue...


----------



## buddogmutt (May 23, 2014)

MR1 said:


> No hate here man, just saying if you were to do what you said you would do you would end up in jail or worse.



2nd amendment buddy and my attorney.....I'll be fine! Maybe with a public defender....


----------



## buddogmutt (May 23, 2014)

There was already a case out of Sacramento, ca (states Capitol) guy shot two rippers killing one...and being a legal prop 215 grow nothing happened except that dead guys mom needed to buy a new black dress....different strokes for different folks...


----------



## buddogmutt (May 23, 2014)

We here on MP have already had this conversation a few years back. Some can just find negativity in anything, funny those comments weren't a response to the thread itself. So I guess I'm supposed to grow small weak plants incase I'm robbed they'll only get crap? That's the only alternative or quit altogether..and neither of those is an option for me! With that being said, I'm done defending my monsters..gone be even bigger this year..so save the negative speculation if that's all you can muster looking at what you wish you could achieve....in other words...don't hate, congradulate!


----------



## MR1 (May 23, 2014)

Sounds good, I hope you never have problems man , I don't want to see anyone get hurt or killed over a plant.


----------



## buddogmutt (May 23, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Sounds good, I hope you never have problems man , I don't want to see anyone get hurt or killed over a plant.



Who does? That's the risk the thief runs(occupational hazard if you will) trust me any thief knows the risk they run...my garden isn't a trap I've set in the hopes of killing....but I will protect my home. Like any man should...with so many estrogen filled men out there theses days, I'm sure I'll get some flack about that statement...I'm from a different era....


----------



## MR1 (May 23, 2014)

> but I will protect my home. Like any man should


 As you should, and I would too.


----------



## Kindbud (May 28, 2014)

id do the same bud


----------



## DrFever (May 28, 2014)

Trust me  if someone  wants your  crop  they will take it  9 times out of ten  it will be probably  gang related    and those  fawkers mean buisness 
 chances of coming out  to your field  or back yard  and seeing your dogs  heads cut off  is 100 percent  and if you  tried to intervene  chances of you being  dead is again 100 percent   dealing with some gang like these guys  you can consider your self  and your  whole family dead      Mara Salvatrucha   MS 13 

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=22487127C6C86BC1B30522487127C6C86BC1B305


----------



## buddogmutt (May 28, 2014)

Lol...what imagination...I'm glad we don't live in the same areas...too many movies....anyways...gotta 6+ footer already??? She's gonna be an absolute Beast! You see her in there....and y'all gotta remember I'm in Cali, it's cheaper and safer to buy a patient card ($50 no paperwork needed) and grow!...it's the new trend out here, the primary reason the value of A+ meds are $1800 a unit...according to my gardener, over half my neighborhood is apparently growing on some scale..I'm talking old folks, I live in a nice neighborhood, youngest home owner for blocks...folks here as I've stated before kids are grown and gone, and I'm on a court (no through traffic) with a 15ft partition wall in the back...I've been here YEARS problem free...speculate and assume all you like, maybe in your hood that's a risk, it's simply not a concern of mine.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (May 28, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> I recall seeing a set up like this on Rolli.  I had said it was a really nice set up. very good work



Yep.....


----------



## buddogmutt (May 28, 2014)

DrFever said:


> Trust me  if someone  wants your  crop  they will take it  9 times out of ten  it will be probably  gang related    and those  fawkers mean buisness
> chances of coming out  to your field  or back yard  and seeing your dogs  heads cut off  is 100 percent  and if you  tried to intervene  chances of you being  dead is again 100 percent   dealing with some gang like these guys  you can consider your self  and your  whole family dead      Mara Salvatrucha   MS 13
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=22487127C6C86BC1B30522487127C6C86BC1B305



Trust me...NO THEY WONT....and for you to assume you know more about my area and situation is foolish and quite arrogant!...the only growers I know who were "robbed" it was by their  "partner" in the grow...now that happens all the time...but "rippers"...in a backyard home grow....not too often..unless your in an exposed area with a high crime rate...any things possible, but to behead dogs, all that noise, 2 pits.....Jack Russell terroir.....and a chipoo...all that barking and chaos..who's gonna have time to uproot/cut 6 ft+ plants in ground in a greenhouse....really?...we're not talking ninjas with assassination type skill and technique....lol...we're talking youngsters...get real...


----------



## buddogmutt (May 28, 2014)

It's not coca leaves in Columbia.....it's bud that's ridiculously plentiful here...it's EVERYWHERE....


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 13, 2014)

You saw in the pic my last monster in this area (pg1)...heres one, same area...watch how she ends up... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## deadkndys (Jun 19, 2014)

imburne said:


> Who else is growing this huge??


I got a Thai right now. But when I went to  flower it at 2 feet it was getting 13 hrs of light with 8 being direct. I was hoping it would flower and be around 5-6 feet tall when I harvest but its gonna stay in veg probably until the end of July meaning its gonna be a monster. Probably gonna LST it or build some sort of fence 'extension' so my neighbors don't pick em. 

Its 2 and a half feet right now and I transplanted it almost two weeks ago. 

View attachment DSC_0119.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 26, 2014)

Just a lil update...first pic are the 4 Girl Scout Cookies recently added... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 26, 2014)

2nd pic are 3 of my crosses that didn't fit in the tent 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 26, 2014)

3rd pic is the one in the spot that grew the monster in the pic I posted before of the last plant grown in this spot.. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 26, 2014)

Last but not least, the greenhouse..every plant in here is over 8ft..tops have been pulled to center of tent for more grow room...you see the white strings...

All are still safe...no probs.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 26, 2014)

Another greenhouse view 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 26, 2014)

Other side of greenhouse 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 26, 2014)

Rear view... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 26, 2014)

17    8ftrs in late June....gonna be 17 beasts when done.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 27, 2014)

i got 1 that right at 7 foot toped at 6 foot or so


----------



## lyfespan (Jun 27, 2014)

Got 3 hybrids that are 9+ feet. One indoors had to be tipped on its side to continue growing in the tent


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 6, 2014)

biggest is over 7 foot 

View attachment IMG_0480.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 7, 2014)

Nice camouflage .....plants look great


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 7, 2014)

thanks bud im pretty sure ill have a a few that hit 10 fot


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 8, 2014)

At this point...all are over 10 ft...tops have been bent to free up room.. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 8, 2014)

.......... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Pretty full in there, can't wait to see them in full flower.


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 8, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Pretty full in there, can't wait to see them in full flower.



Thanks...me too..mind you tent is 10x10x10 and has been raised 18".... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 9, 2014)

Looking awesome


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 9, 2014)

They are gonna out grow that green house lol


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 9, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> They are gonna out grow that green house lol



What you mean gonna....lol...they've for the most part accomplished that.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 9, 2014)

i mean are u gonna be able to have the green house on top of them looks crowded already and got 3 months left


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 9, 2014)

Right!? Haven't even started early flower stretch yet and you packed. You have a bunch of fans ready for flower/fall air circulation? Doesn't look like there's even room to walk in there to water


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 9, 2014)

you know it?? i see size being a problem in my opinion


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 10, 2014)

ston-loc said:


> Right!? Haven't even started early flower stretch yet and you packed. You have a bunch of fans ready for flower/fall air circulation? Doesn't look like there's even room to walk in there to water



Actually they're going through that stretch now, hence the preflowering...i water from the bottom....with a double front door, window & being off the ground plenty of air circulates....I don't use fans, never have...this isn't my first rodeo!

You see it literally raised off the ground...I simply point my hose in and water.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 10, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> you know it?? i see size being a problem in my opinion



I never new size could be a problem...when talking too big of a marijuana plant...that's just me...what's the worst case scenario?..I have to remove the greenhouse...big whoop! I'd gladly do it for 12/13 footer at harvest...but again, that's just me......


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 10, 2014)

Size isn't a problem, but dealing with it can be when twenty plants are all woven together. I've always tried to keep plants spaced apart enough from each other that they are touching. I've had bouts with PM, and I sure as hell wouldn't want to fight it with my entire crop touching each other. But that's just me. This ain't your first rodeo, haha


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 10, 2014)

pm + crowded plants usually = a bad problem ive always spaced min out for that reason


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 13, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> pm + crowded plants usually = a bad problem ive always spaced min out for that reason



Eagle 20 as a preplant dip ensures no pm, fungi or mold of any kind...like every other past grow if mine...and I show pics until harvest so the world can see...nothing but healthy plants from start to finish...


----------



## joe1313 (Jul 15, 2014)

I have grown some 8&10 footers.I am living in the desert now with a long growing season and at this time I have 6 footers reaching the top of my inclosed garden and have to trim them back because I can't grow them any taller they have to be inclosed with sun screen because of the heat but given the opportunity they would reach at least 10.I've been doing this outside on and off for over 40 years and still enjoy growing and smoke quality weed.Hope your 11 footer was good.joe1313


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 22, 2014)

13ft+ still enjoying their last month of veg 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 22, 2014)

Looking great bud my biggest is over 9 now


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 22, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> Looking great bud my biggest is over 9 now



Don't you just love a big ole girl....myself, ima chunky chaser...when it comes to "these" kinda ladies...lol..


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 24, 2014)

buddogmutt said:


> Don't you just love a big ole girl....myself, ima chunky chaser...when it comes to &quot;these&quot; kinda ladies...lol..



my biggest is right about to be 10 ft ill be taking pics at the end of the month when their done im seeing the biggest few being 10-13ft tall and yea always the bigger the girls the better i love em big and chunky hahaha lmao never thought id say that......... we are talking about plants only!!


----------



## kendrickkindbud (Jul 25, 2014)

always worried when the got too tall too quick,had a 15ft...yep was a male


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 25, 2014)

kendrickkindbud said:


> always worried when the got too tall too quick,had a 15ft...yep was a male



That's why I sex pre-plant.....


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 25, 2014)

hahaha how are they smelling mine are starting to go into flower and smell great lots of crystals on the stems already gonna start flowering nutes next watering (flushed today) whats going on ing that tent??


----------

